# LOOKING FOR PLANS FOR A LUMBER MILL & ADJACENT BUILDINGS



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm looking for plans for a lumber mill and adjacent buildings, of any scale. 
Thanks,
Mark 


http://mmg-garden-rr.webs.com/


----------



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)

Hallo, try this link, i hope,i copied right.
greetings from derPeter
http://memory.loc.gov/cgi-bin/ampag...lit(OR0449))


----------



## Pagardener (Jan 10, 2008)

I am building a lumber mill complex now. It has the saw mill, lumber storage building, bunkhouse, and an office. Am halfway done with the sawmill. Hopefully I will have them all done by Spring. Plans and lumber came from Garden Texture (they have a web site). My sawmill is a backwoods outfit in the 1890s so I have purchased a steam engine/boiler to run the saw and a donkey steam engine to run the log slip (neither are operable). I also had to order stuff from ebay to complete the details inside the mill. I am leaving the walls open so the details can be seen and decided to put cedar shingles on the roof as I had an abundant supply. If you want I can send you a link to the pics of what I have done so far on the mill.


----------



## Ron Hill (Sep 25, 2008)

Mark, where did you get the brush assembly you use with the blower for leaf removal? Thanks. 
Ron


----------



## RimfireJim (Mar 25, 2009)

Big discussion about this subject in this very forum not so very long ago: Sawmill plans Hope you find some useful information there.


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Ron, 
The "Rail Broom" kit has been produced for several years and sold by a member here on MLS. below is a link to a current E-Bay add for same.
The kit can be added to any number of different car configurations.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...602_304652

If your interested I have a used one for sale that belonged to a friend of mine. I can send pictures.
Later
Rick


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

Ron,

Here is who makes them if you want to go direct to him. It works great and even have started using it to level out any new ballast material that I spread down each spring. So it works great for things other than leaf removal. 


*Bill Wilcox
3215 SE Spyglass Drive
Vancouver, WA 98683
*[email protected]


Regards,
Mark 

http://mmg-garden-rr.webs.com


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

For saw mill modeling go here and do some poking around.

http://www.westernscalemodels.com/


----------

